# Incomplete miscarriage!?? HELP!!!



## Topanga053

I was diagnosed with a BO two weeks ago. I took Misoprostel last weekend and passed the sac, along with very heavy bleeding. For most of this week, I had very light spotting and no cramping, so I assumed the worst was behind me and was just starting to begin moving on emotionally. 

Then Wednesday night I started having horrible cramps and bleeding more heavily. When that continued yesterday, I called my doctor who rushed me in for an ultrasound. The ultrasound didn't show any pregnancy tissue, but still showed a thick uterine lining and blood, "consistent with retained products of conception." My doctor can't tell me for sure if there's still pregnancy tissue left, so I'm basically back to square one-- wait it out, take more Misoprostel, or have a D&C.

I don't know how much more of this I can handle emotionally, but I'm terrified of getting complications from the D&C (i.e. Asherman's syndrome). 

I've tried to hard to be positive, but this last development feels like a HARD kick to the heart. I really don't think I can handle this and DH is finally at HIS breaking point ("I can only console for so long"), which makes me feel awful... SOOOOOOO angry at him and so lonely. 

I feel like I'm breaking down. I just want to crawl into bed and not move/speak/eat/do anything for a week. 

So PLEASE give me advice!!!!!

1) Has anyone else had no visible tissue, but a thick uterine lining?? If so, what did you do and what happened???

2) How do I handle DH and the fact that his ambivalence is really starting to hurt more than anything else??


----------



## Bettydraper

My goodness I could have written this exact same post. I've also been going along trying to keep focused on getting through it and moving on. Then I found out yesterday that I still had something left behind. The doc referred to it as blood and tissue, the sac has been passed. I have agreed to take those bloody tablets again this weekend although apparently there is not much hope second time around and then see where we are on monday. I was orginally booked for a D&C with local aneastetic on Monday but after reading up on it rang them back and booked in for general, which they can only do NEXT friday. I'm just hopeing it comes out by then. Today I'm just in a massive funk and just want to get myself on a train somewhere so I don't have to justify being down to anyone. I do feel sorry for OH as he can never really get it right and it must be so hard for him to anticipate the mood I'll be in (yesterday I was really chipper for some reason). Agh! no solutions for you, just some solidarity. Are you going to take the pills again? I'm going to do it tonight and take some painkillers and hopefully fall asleep 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you


----------



## FeLynn

sorry to hear about your loss sending hugs your way!


----------



## kikika

so sorry you are going through this its so hard my experience was slightly different to yours my hosp misdiagnosed me with a complete miscarriage when infact there was still products left. this was only discovred after i had a massive bleed with severe pain mine had gotten infected along with my womb. i had a d&c to end this ordeal as i have been going through this for 3months followed by 3 lots of antibiotics to get rid of the infection. gl with what ever you decide hun i hope this ends soon for you


----------



## tamithomas

didn't want to R&R. So sorry to hear what you're going through, unfortunately I'm adviceless but sending you many best wishes and :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks everyone. I ended up taking a second dose of Misoprostel, which resulted in EXTREMELY heavy bleeding (i.e. I almost passed out and couldn't walk on my own). Thankfully my husband and mom were with me at the time, so they rushed me to the hospital, where they did an emergency D&C. Now it's just a matter of taking the weekend to rest and recover! Hopefully it's finally over now.

Thanks so much for all your support! xoxo


----------

